# What is a Good Lens for Wedding Photography



## LxvSoCal (Apr 19, 2012)

Right now I am currently using the kit lens that came with my Canon T3i.Its a decent lens to use but only when you plan your pictures,if you are walking around say at an event the picture quality looks standard and I want to up my game by getting a new canon lens(the ones with the red ring).The thing Is I am not quite sure of is which lens to get.I have an upcoming quinceañera which are the hispanic version of a sweet 16.I will be renting a lens but I am not sure which one to get.If I end up liking the lens I will buy it. My specialty is taking pictures of cars because I work my magic with HDR  However it is extremely hard to take an HDR picture of a moving subject such as a person.So does anyone have suggestions on what lens to use for a very formal event such as a sweet 16/15añera?
I want a really sharp lens with nice bokeh.


----------



## LxvSoCal (Apr 20, 2012)

are you kidding me -__-
83 views and no replies?


----------



## belial (Apr 20, 2012)

For weddings you normally would go a 24-70 2.8 and a 70-200 2.8 supplemented by some sort of wide angle. The canon 17-55 2.8 may be a good start. Doesnt have the red ring but is a decent standard focal length.


----------



## Dao (Apr 20, 2012)

LxvSoCal said:


> are you kidding me -__-
> 83 views and no replies?



Thank you for your comment.  I just got up and was planning to reply.  But  nah ...


----------



## ghache (Apr 20, 2012)

If you do not know what lens you need to shoot wedding, maybe you should not shoot weddings.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 20, 2012)

If you do a search there is a million of these stupid posts, " Got very basic camera i'm shooting weddings but don't know what lens to use"


----------



## MReid (Apr 20, 2012)

You need to do some learning on your own. Search the internet, this question has been answered a million times.

You may want to stick to working your HDR "magic" with cars, until you gain more knowledge.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 20, 2012)

ZzZzz you guys with a poor attitude and not the slightest beginning of a clue about wedding photography are a dime a dozen. 

I'm going to infer two things from your post, with the limited information you've provided:

1. Do the bride and groom a huge favor and do NOT shoot their wedding as the main wedding photographer. As a guest or second shooter, whatever, but do not take on something you are not prepared to take on and risk someone's memories in the process. 
2. Do this forum a favor and check your attitude at the door. People are willing to help you in a lot of cases, but almost no one on this forum is going to put up with a crap attitude.


----------



## Opher (Apr 20, 2012)

LxvSoCal said:


> Right now I am currently using the kit lens that came with my Canon T3i.Its a decent lens to use but only when you plan your pictures,if you are walking around say at an event the picture quality looks standard and I want to up my game by getting a new canon lens(the ones with the red ring).The thing Is I am not quite sure of is which lens to get.I have an upcoming quinceañera which are the hispanic version of a sweet 16.I will be renting a lens but I am not sure which one to get.If I end up liking the lens I will buy it. My specialty is taking pictures of cars because I work my magic with HDR  However it is extremely hard to take an HDR picture of a moving subject such as a person.So does anyone have suggestions on what lens to use for a very formal event such as a sweet 16/15añera?
> I want a really sharp lens with nice bokeh.




Just a waning that having this as your first post reflects badly on  you and most people will just wright you off.  But i will take a swing  at your question.
As for weddings most people will use the 24-70/70-200 2.8 combination because it covers most of what you will need.  another recommendation is to get some nice fast prime lenses as to be able to get fast shutter speeds for candids.
for your camera if you are getting one lens i personally would recommend the cannon 85mm 1.8 or the 24-70 2.8.  Ps the "red ring" is called an "L" series lens and they tend to be better glass but there are non "L" lenses that preform exceptionally.

Hope this was helpful



gsgary said:


> If you do a search there is a million of these stupid posts, " Got very basic camera i'm shooting weddings but don't know what lens to use"


I fail to see how the camera body is relevant?  i would take a T3I to a wedding over my 5D MKII any day(bloody AF).  but yes i agree that they should have done there research before posting this question.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Apr 20, 2012)

Buy a Nikon D4 and a 600mm lens, you might want to use a 3x tele converter from time to time. Id start there and see what happens.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 20, 2012)

Use what you have, if you want to try one of those Canon lenses with the "red ring" get something wide, "that will really up your game" I'm guessing it won't make any difference with the quality of the photos.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 20, 2012)

Opher said:


> LxvSoCal said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I am currently using the kit lens that came with my Canon T3i.Its a decent lens to use but only when you plan your pictures,if you are walking around say at an event the picture quality looks standard and I want to up my game by getting a new canon lens(the ones with the red ring).The thing Is I am not quite sure of is which lens to get.I have an upcoming quinceañera which are the hispanic version of a sweet 16.I will be renting a lens but I am not sure which one to get.If I end up liking the lens I will buy it. My specialty is taking pictures of cars because I work my magic with HDR  However it is extremely hard to take an HDR picture of a moving subject such as a person.So does anyone have suggestions on what lens to use for a very formal event such as a sweet 16/15añera?
> ...




I never said that a wedding could not be shot with the Best Buy wedding kit


----------



## STM (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't mean to be the one to take whiz in your corn flakes here, but to me you sound like you really don't have the slightest clue about what it is your are doing. Group celebrations, be they weddings or sweet sixteen parties, are not something you just walk into with your entry level camera and kit lens and start shooting and expect to do the celebration justice. For those of us who have shot many weddings, folks like you are a HUGE DISTRACTION and get in the way of what we are actually being PAID TO DO.  From your post I think you would do this celebration just as much justice with a little $50 point and shoot from Best Buy or WalMart.

_"Buy a Nikon D4 and a 600mm lens, you might want to use a 3x tele converter from time to time. Id start there and see what happens"....._Thanks Brian, best laugh I have had all day!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 20, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Buy a Nikon D4 and a 600mm lens, you might want to use a 3x tele converter from time to time. Id start there and see what happens.



:lmao:


----------



## bhop (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you guys scared him away..


----------



## LxvSoCal (Apr 20, 2012)

Just bought  the canon 24-70mm and a 50mm today...Its not that I don't know about lenses its just that This whole crop sensor stuff throws me off and I was unsure of what would be appropriate but I had some PM me and he gave me some really helpfull info...

Here are SOME of my pics of just about 2 weeks ago...


----------



## pisicel (Apr 20, 2012)

My advice, Nikon 18-200 VR 3.5-5.6 
Ken Rockwell says it is a wonderful lens, all in one also.


----------



## belial (Apr 20, 2012)

pisicel said:
			
		

> My advice, Nikon 18-200 VR 3.5-5.6
> Ken Rockwell says it is a wonderful lens, all in one also.



A) he has canon B) a 3.5-5.6 isnt a good choice for weddings and C) take what Rockwell says with a grain of salt.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Apr 21, 2012)

I do not know much about canon but if you can invest in a good L lens like a 24-70 f2.8. Anything with a f1.8 would be nice like a 35/50.


----------

